# 7 star Designer copies wholesale with receipt



## roseshop (Jun 2, 2008)

(deleted by mod)


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Chi-crap spammer selling counterfeit products. Just what we needed. NOT! 


http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 2, 2008)

_Per our site rules: 

3) SMF encourages active membership and require a minimum of (100) posts & (3) months membership before posting any sale, trade, co-op, pre-buy, fast buy, garage sale, ad or other similar transaction. 

Thank you for keeping the SMF a spam free zone. 

Please feel free to conribute to our community. We are glad you are here! 

Thanks, Tabitha_


----------

